# Shimano 10-fach RR Schaltwerk an 8-fach Kette/Kassette/Revoshifter?



## Flo_Odw. (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meinem Junior letzte Woche nach dem 16" sein zweites KuBikes gekauft. Ist ein 20L. Ich würde ihm am bestehenden 8-fach Antrieb gerne das Schaltwerk tauschen, da mir der Käfig des Microshift Mezzo deutlich zu lang ist. Das sind nur einige Zentimeter bis auf den Boden. 
Klassisch fürs Kinderrad will ich ein Shimano RR Schaltwerk verbauen (105, Ultegra) als SS. 9-fach passt, aber kann ich auch ein 10-fach SW nehmen? Passt die 8-fach Kette durch den Käfig oder sollte ich eine 9-fach Kette nehmen? Gibt da unterschiedliche Auffassungen. 
Der Markt ist für 10-fach halt recht groß und günstig.
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## KIV (11. Juni 2018)

Ich meine, dass für das 10fach Schaltwerk auch die passenden Trigger (Road) erforderlich sind. Aber ich mag mich irren...

Aber 9fach Ketten sind ansich 7/8 kompatibel, können aber durchaus mit nem schmaleren Käfig Probleme machen.

@ArSt , magst/kannst Du vllt helfen..? Ich will keinen Quatsch erzählen und hab auch noch ein Ultegra 10S mit kurzem Käfig liegen, das auf seinen Einsatz wartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_Odw. (12. Juni 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass für das 10fach Schaltwerk auch die passenden Trigger (Road) erforderlich sind. Aber ich mag mich irren...


Die Übersetzung ist meines Wissens bei den 10-fach RR Antrieben noch identisch zu 8-9 fach MTB und RR, nämlich 1:1,7. Lediglich die 10-fach Dyna-Sys MTB ist auf 1:1,2 Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert worden. Da braucht man alle Komponenten von Dyna-Sys. Die 10fach Schaltwerke RR sollten demnach kompatibel sein mit 8-fach Tourney Revoshiftern.
Hier gut beschrieben: https://www.mybike-magazin.de/fahrr...haltungskompatibilitaet--was-passt/a5616.html


----------



## Linipupini (12. Juni 2018)

Natürlich kannst du ein Renradschaltwerk (105er o. Ultegra) gegen das bestehend Microshift 8-fach tauschen. Hab ich schon des Öfteren praktiziert, sollte aber 8/9 fach sein.
Bei 10-fach sollte Schaltwerk, Kassette und Schalthebel kompatibel sein. Ein Mischmasch funktioniert meist nicht zufriedenstellend!
Nur muss man wissen, dass dann höhere Kräfte beim bedienen des Schalthebels nötig sind!
evtl. könnte das funktionieren:
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_75&products_id=2948

dieses hier bestimmt:
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_75&products_id=16053

Schaltwerke mit der Bezeichnung RD-5500 (105) oder RD 6600 (Ultegra) und RD-7700 (DA) aus SS Serie passen da auf jeden Fall


----------



## Flo_Odw. (12. Juni 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Schaltwerke mit der Bezeichnung RD-5500 (105) oder RD 6600 (Ultegra) und RD-7700 (DA) aus SS Serie passen da auf jeden Fall


Genau diese habe ich auch im Auge um das 10fach Thema zu umgehen. Das 6600 ist aber 10-fach. An das Sora hatte ich auch schon gedacht, das hat für "kurz" aber einen relativ langen Käfig. Die alten 9-fach SS sind da deutlich kürzer und sollten an der 11-30 Kassette noch passen.
Danke


----------



## mwcycles (12. Juni 2018)

Vorsicht, die letzten Tiagra (RD-4700) sind 10-fach, aber nicht mit den anderen kompatibel, da das Übersetzungsverhältnis den 11-fach entspricht!


----------



## ArSt (12. Juni 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Das 6600 ist aber 10-fach.


Stimmt, passt aber auch für 7- bis 9fach: https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/ist-das-ultegra-schaltwerk-rd-6600-8fach-kompatibel.30843/
Ob da jetzt eine 8fach Kette durch den Käfig passt, weiß ich nicht. Nach dem was in dem verlinkten Thread geschrieben wird, sollte das aber auch funktionieren. Du könntest zur Sicherheit allerdings auch eine beliebige, schmälere Kette verbauen: Ich hatte schon versuchsweise eine 11fach Kette auf einer 8fach Kassette laufen, dass lief ausgezeichnet! Hier habe ich sogar noch ein Foto:








KIV schrieb:


> Ich will keinen Quatsch erzählen und hab auch noch ein Ultegra 10S mit kurzem Käfig liegen, das auf seinen Einsatz wartet...


Du erzählst keinen Quatsch! Wie in dem Thread aus dem Rennrad-Forum beschrieben, sollte das Ultegra hier auch passen.
Beste Grüße, Armin.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (12. Juni 2018)

Ausgezeichnet, vielen Dank! Dann bestell ich mal ne 10fach Kassette dazu. Ich schau nach 10fach SW, da gibt es deutlich mehr am Markt.


----------



## ArSt (12. Juni 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Dann bestell ich mal ne 10fach Kassette dazu.


Ich glaube Du meinst "10fach Kette". Eine 10fach Kassette ginge aber auch auf Deine Nabe. Du bräuchtest dazu nur noch z.B. so einen Schalter: https://rad-spannerei.de/produkt/schalthebel-microshift-sl-a10/


----------



## Flo_Odw. (12. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte in der Tat „Kette“ schreiben.
Nee, 8-fach Kassette bleibt für den Junior.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (15. Juni 2018)

So, RD-5071, also ein 10-fach 105 Schaltwerk montiert. Auf dem größten Ritzel schleift die 8-fach Kette am Käfig durch den Schräglauf. Muss die 10-fach Kette auf der Kassette probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_Odw. (18. Juni 2018)

Um das Thema zu vervollständigen: Die 10-fach Shimano Kette läuft perfekt auf der 8-fach Kassette mit dem 10-fach 105 Schaltwerk.


----------

